# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Varios libros y artículos de numismagia

## Sergio R.

*Vendo* los siguientes libros. Todos ellos como nuevos, en perfecto estado.

Obras completas de Alex Elmsley (tomo 1) ---- 50€ (Vendido)
Técnica Cartomágica Avanzada de Hugard y Braue ----50€ (Vendido)
Rutinas asombrosas de David Williamson ---- 31€ (Vendido)
Curso de magia Tarbell (Vol. 1) ---- 30€ (Vendido)
Magia con monedas de J.B. Bobo ---- 65€ (Vendido)
Curso de magia Tarbell (Vol. 2) ---- 32€  (Vendido)

Ademas dos cositas de monedas:

*Hopping Half Tango (Euro 20 y 5 .cent) ---- 30€*
*Caja Okito de bronce con ranura Tango (2€) ---- 12€*
*Three Card Monte 2000 de Henry Evans ---- 15€*

Gastos de envío incluidos. Si tenéis alguna pregunta no dudéis en consultarme. Para gente de Madrid, no tengo problema en quedar y ver los artículos.

Saludos.

----------


## Apex

El hopping half es de tango?

----------


## Sergio R.

Si. El Hopping Half es de Tango.

Saludos!

----------


## santicr84

y la caja okito tb de tango :Confused:  
 un saludo!

----------


## Sergio R.

Los 2 artículos de numismagia son de tango.

Saludos!

----------


## Sergio R.

Añado un nuevo libro.

----------


## Sergio R.

Actualizo la lista porque ya se han vendido varios libros.

----------


## Sergio R.

*OFERTA SEMANA SANTA!! APROVÉCHALA!!* (Hasta el 9 de abril)

----------


## Sergio R.

Comprando 2 artículos hay descuento.

----------


## MagoWinki

me interesa caja okito

----------


## Sergio R.

Añado un nuevo libro.

----------


## Sergio R.

Artículos rebajados y abro un posible intercambio.

Saludos!

----------


## Sergio R.

Refloto el tema para darle un empujón. A ver si a alguien le interesa.

Saludos!

----------


## Sergio R.

Libro vendido!

----------


## Sergio R.

Refloto y añado el Tarbell Vol.2

----------


## charlygs

el hopping half aun lo tienes?

----------


## Sergio R.

Técnica Cartomágica Avanzada de Hugard y Braue --- Vendido
Tarbell Vol.2 --- Vendido

Añado un juego más

Saludos!

----------

